# 240sx to R33 conversion (exterior-wise)



## Exil3d (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi this is my second post and i know alot, i mean alot of you guys probally heard all these questions (i am about to ask) before and probally really bored from answering them. im sorry but i just recently joined this forum and am focusing on starting a new project car (recently finish a DSM) i asked a general question on which generation will benefit me on looking most likely like a skyline. after researching about 3 hours in several forums i believe (personal peference) that a 1995 240sx and/or 1996 240sx will look the most like a r33 skyline comapred to the rest (sorry to those who own s13 or a 97-98 240sx, i think the converted r33 looks more authentic than a converted r32 model, and we all know r34 is out of the question).

Can you guys help me to decide which parts are neccesary for a 95 and/or 96 conversion to a skyline r33. i really want to focus on the exterior before getting my hand on the mechanics. 

I have some links.......on ebay (they might change or be dead due to their "ticker") that are r33 parts. just wanted to see if they would help to "authenticate" my soon to be 95 or 96 240sx into an almost replica of a r33. if you guys know some better "looking/authentic" parts/brands in replace on what i posted for a 95-96 240sx r33 conversion on the links, please please PLEASE inform me. i hope to keep you guys informed on my soon to be project.

r33 grill:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7964533194&category=33645&sspagename=WDVW

r33 steering wheel:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7964573967&category=33704

r33 gt-r emblem:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7965318819&category=33643

r33 taillights:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7964890690&category=38661&sspagename=WDVW

r33 bodykit:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4539247548&category=6755

r33 headlights:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7964953457&category=33710&sspagename=WDVW

all these items are just examples (i will purchase mines through different methods). THANKS for helping me out, i appreciate it. :cheers:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

you may want to get a front clip, but just the body parts, and start from there, you do know this is going to be more work than you anticipate right?


----------



## Exil3d (Apr 2, 2005)

yep that why i am thrilled. from my research i found that converting the front part to r33 is really eassy but converting the tailights is going to be a pain in the @$$. i reviewed serval people who did it and it seems all of them had to fabricate/rebuild the 1/4 panels and trunk of their 240sx in order to fit the r33 tailights. well since i ready for this project i might as well be ready for this conversion......


----------



## Exil3d (Apr 2, 2005)

KaRdoN said:


> you may want to get a front clip, but just the body parts, and start from there, you do know this is going to be more work than you anticipate right?


 lucky enough to find a front clipof a r33 from about 2.9k (not including shipping). shipping will probally run me another thousand but i guess ti will be worth it. thanks for the advice.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Exil3d said:


> lucky enough to find a front clipof a r33 from about 2.9k (not including shipping). shipping will probally run me another thousand but i guess ti will be worth it. thanks for the advice.


make sure it has EVERYTHING, all body panels, everything, and then you can sell the rb for about 1.5k, and theres the shipping.


----------



## Exil3d (Apr 2, 2005)

haha i guess after some thought i guess ill also do a engine swap. so instead of seeling the RB i guess ill swap it and sell the stock engine from my s14. the conversion process shouldn't be that hard (front-wise) since the dimension of both the s14 and r33 are very similar except the r33 is a bit wider. i guess the real problem lies in the rear conversion........ o well I have to deal with it very soon. Can't wait to get started.....just need to finish off some paperwork........ thanks you for you concern and advice really appreciate it.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

you'd probably be better off cutting the frame, and re welding the r33 up to it  JOKING, dont do it, just try to make it fit, good luck, i really hope it works out for you, i dont think i would try it, but ive seen it done before, and i honestly didnt know it wasnt an r33 untill someone said something about it.


----------



## Exil3d (Apr 2, 2005)

hahaha i hope my "project" wont turn out to be like that. i hope when people see it (people as in people with crediable knowlegde of what a r33 looks like) they can maybe assume it could be a skyline. *crosses finger. i guess i ahve two choice. i just the parts fron the front clip or i can always use a body kit. thanks you KaRdoN for supporting me. alot of people (other forums) flame me for this project. i know i know s14(s) are rare enough but the same can be said for skyline =P. thanks i really appreciate your input.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

hey, everyone likes something different, and if you really wanna do it, im not gonna stop you, i would like to see it done myself, ill have to find the pictures of the s14 to r33 conversion down here in tampa, its even RHD with an RB26DET, they made it single turbo so it would fit, i think its putting down somewhere around 700hp, its so sexy, metallic purple with red pearl, you would be amazed at how nice it is.


----------



## Exil3d (Apr 2, 2005)

KaRdoN said:


> hey, everyone likes something different, and if you really wanna do it, im not gonna stop you, i would like to see it done myself, ill have to find the pictures of the s14 to r33 conversion down here in tampa, its even RHD with an RB26DET, they made it single turbo so it would fit, i think its putting down somewhere around 700hp, its so sexy, metallic purple with red pearl, you would be amazed at how nice it is.


o wow an RB26 haha guess the guy was really going for the GTR haha. the clip would cost about 10-15k instead of the 3-4k RB25. overheard the rb26det were pretty hard to swap compared to the rb25. i guess im stuck with the RB25 GTS engine, but it should do, with its stock 250hp unless i can double the size of my wallet. haha i have seen some conversion, most of which look pretty good (only the front) while the rear was either keep with the stock s14 look or had a wierd off-lines conversion. i see alot with r32 and r33 (sedan) conversion but rarley any r33. it must be great to live in tampa i see alot of skyline cars (pics) from mostly in texas and florida. never saw one here in Ca......... i cant wait to get started, only problem is getting the paperwork and money for the car (the essential to the entire project). Thanks


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

goodluck, and if it goes through, TAKE PICTURES OF EVERYTHING.


----------



## Exil3d (Apr 2, 2005)

dont know when i will start, depending on the parts, shipment, and MONEY..... but i Will Defininately Have Pictures, probally in a new cardomain account. :thumbup:


----------



## hwang8 (Apr 6, 2005)

*awesome~!!!!*

I must admit.....that will be bad ass if you can get the skyline shape.

Please tell me if it works out. I am really interested in how it's going to look


----------



## Exil3d (Apr 2, 2005)

sure haha was planning to make a domaincars account. but most important at this moment us finding the right s14. =) i found several.....automatics...... and some that were overly priced. but as for parts and kits i found some cheap reliable links. thanks


----------



## aph7824 (Apr 5, 2005)

honestly.
I'd buy a R33 kit.
then you need custom fabricate the brackets for the head lights.
for the tail:
you need to raise the tail 3/4 inches and fiberglass 1/4 panel. 
You also need to redo the trunk (where the Stock 240SX center tail light is)so it's flat. I see many who's tail lights are slanted and it looks ugly)

the grill will fit right in with the headlights
you also need to modify the hood latch

www.steves240.8m.com
<--- for pics
(NOT MINE, just a friend. talk to him about it.)


----------

